# Sizing Question - CAAD X vs CAAD 10



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all,

Few quick sizing questions.

Researching my first CX bike. Currently a Cat 4 on the road, just about to turn Cat 3; Cat 1 mtb, so lots of racing history.

My race bike is currently a 2014 CAAD 10, size 52.

I’m really leaning towards the CAAD X. I’ve owned many Cannondales over the years, and just love my CAAD and don’t want to race anything else, so I strongly pulled toward the X. (Don’t really want to spend the money on a Super X).

My questions revolving around sizing for road bike vs CX bike.

I’m looking at the size 51 CAAD X, which has the same TT length (535). I’ve determined over the years and with a few fittings that that is about as ideal for me as possible.

The one feature that jumps out at me the most is the standover at TT midpoint. The CAAD X is 2cm (.787 in) *more* than my CAAD 10. I have been fitted on my CAAD 10 and it’s perfect, so I need to know if that’s an issue for a CX bike?

The next size down CAAD X (48) has the same standover height at TT midpoint of just .2 cm (.078”) less than my CAAD 10, but only 525 TT.

Unfortunately I cannot test ride either CAAD X. None of the dealers nearby that I have called either stock them or have either size…


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

The CAADX bike has less BB drop, more stack, and bigger tires. Based on stack and reach, the 51 CAADX looks spot-on. Standover is irrelevant.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.

I also found this thread that concurs with what you said.

I was _pretty sure_ the 51 was correct, accouting for the geo differences to make it a CX bike vs a road bike, but since I have to order the bike I'm committing to it...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

51 X will be perfect, just to weigh in. same STA, same ETT. As pretender said, standover is a much lesser consideration in fitting than how you fit the bike while actually riding. The HTA on the X is more slack, so you can either run the same stem length and not be quite as stretched out or try going up 1 size to match the road and CX fits nearly identically. There is plenty of debate over whether your CX should be just a bit smaller than your road. Mine is just a hair shorter on reach, but I am totaly comfortable on both in race and training situations.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Well this just got easier...was looking for a 2014 105 disc model as that was in my budget, but a shopfound a 2013 Ultegra disc model on closeout. Considering the 2014 was a carryover bike (same as 2013) and I got it for less than a 2014 105 model, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Right on. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------

